# The Vortice Thread



## Christos

Just wanted to start the vortice thread as it is a bottom feed RDA.

So far I'm enjoying it but I'm not pleased by the centre screw on the 510 because it doesn't go further on a LP reo. 
I'm thinking of grinding the pin down to fit smoothly. 


Other than that airflow is good but not airy like a velocity etc.

I found for best flavour the coils need to be high up past the vortice ring so that airflow hits the coils from below. 




General pic on Reo.
Also does not leak if over squonked which is a big bonus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands

try cutting a rubber disk to fit under it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I have one on order from FT, will be interesting to compare to my other favorites

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Many thanks @Christos. Was wondering about the Vortice. No leaking is good news for me. How is the vape compared to your other bfs? And throat hit? Can it take a "normal" drip tip?


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Many thanks @Christos. Was wondering about the Vortice. No leaking is good news for me. How is the vape compared to your other bfs? And throat hit? Can it take a "normal" drip tip?


HI @Andre, I have the lemanga clone. 
In the box is a delerin adaptor for 510 drip tips and a single air hole ring for single coils. 
I am preferring the vortice over the derringer and rogue and velocity. 
Flavour is very nice. I only notice the throat hit when taking 5 to 6 second inhales. 
Also the atty doesn't get as hot but that's due to the way I built the coils so high.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

I'll maybe take some photos when I'm back home of the box and all the accessories etc.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> HI @Andre, I have the lemanga clone.
> In the box is a delerin adaptor for 510 drip tips and a single air hole ring for single coils.
> I am preferring the vortice over the derringer and rogue and velocity.
> Flavour is very nice. I only notice the throat hit when taking 5 to 6 second inhales.
> Also the atty doesn't get as hot but that's due to the way I built the coils so high.


Thanks, am seriously tempted now. Where did you buy yours please?


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Thanks, am seriously tempted now. Where did you buy yours please?


I got it from vapeking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> I got it from vapeking.


Ps also, sirvape has them too but u don't know if It's the same clone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Sorry guys. If you are anything like me you are waiting in anticipation for pics. Haven't had time to do a rebuild with photos of the deck etc. I'll get them done soon.


----------



## rogue zombie

I wish they sold the Velocity Mini with the bf pin.

I like an airy draw, but I've had homes smaller than the Velocity

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Some notes. I have purposely not washed the RDA so you can see where condensation occurs on the reo and get a feel for leaks etc that might piss you off. I know the Woodville guys may not like the condensation at all.

Deck with drain hole flush. 
Condensation can clearly be seen here. 




Deck with vortice ring. 



Box content with single coil ring and standard 510 drip tip adaptor with wide bore adaptor.



Base of RDA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Some notes. I have purposely not washed the RDA so you can see where condensation occurs on the reo and get a feel for leaks etc that might piss you off. I know the Woodville guys may not like the condensation at all.
> 
> Deck with drain hole flush.
> Condensation can clearly be seen here.
> 
> View attachment 36583
> 
> 
> Deck with vortice ring.
> View attachment 36582
> 
> 
> Box content with single coil ring and standard 510 drip tip adaptor with wide bore adaptor.
> View attachment 36584
> 
> 
> Base of RDA.
> View attachment 36585


Thanks for the trouble @Christos. Very clear pictures. Looks like the Rogue beats it in the condensation department. Think I shall pass this one for the time being.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Couldn't wait for FT any longer. Ordered one from Vapeking just now. Hopefully it will be here on Thursday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

I am wanting to build one tonight, @Christos could you please tell me what gauge and how many wraps


----------



## Christos

VapeGrrl said:


> I am wanting to build one tonight, @Christos could you please tell me what gauge and how many wraps


For the next 3 days I'm using the following:

26 AWG
10 wraps
2.5mm ID 
Cotton bacon scotch roll as best as I can. 

I found for the best flavour to keep the coils above the vortice ring. 

See pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> For the next 3 days I'm using the following:
> 
> 26 AWG
> 10 wraps
> 2.5mm ID
> Cotton bacon scotch roll as best as I can.
> 
> I found for the best flavour to keep the coils above the vortice ring.
> 
> See pics.
> View attachment 36649
> View attachment 36650


Hi. Ohm reading? How is the vape?


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Hi. Ohm reading? How is the vape?


Sorry, the vortice doesn't screw into my ohm reader so I push it and hold it. I honestly don't remember the exact reading but it was below .5 ohms. Somewhere round the 0.45 ohm mark. 

Vape is good. 
Flavour is full.
Vapour production is decent. Not clouds but dense enough not to be a stealth vape. 

Mind you I'm currently also using a chalice iii .6ohm and also very difficult to stealth vape on the chalice. Flavour is on par with the chalice me thinks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

I was playing with the vortice and I tried the following:
Single vertical coil centred. 
22 AWG
10 wraps
3mm ID 
Cotton bacon
0.7 ohms

Flavour was supprisingly good.
Throat hit was awesome. Felt like actually smoking again 

Posts got hot due to the proximity of the coils and bad airflow.



Anyways. Back to the standard build. 
26 AWG 
7 wraps dual coil
2.5mm ID 
Cotton bacon
0.5 ohms.

Flavour awesome.
Throat hit mild but still satisfying. 
Cloud production is really dense. 

Key points here are the coils are very high and wicking needs to stay away from the bottom of the coils to get the air flow working like a champ. 

Coil preperations.




Coils secured. 





Wicking. 




Lubricated 



Final pic before top cap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> I was playing with the vortice and I tried the following:
> Single vertical coil centred.
> 22 AWG
> 10 wraps
> 3mm ID
> Cotton bacon
> 0.7 ohms
> 
> Flavour was supprisingly good.
> Throat hit was awesome. Felt like actually smoking again
> 
> Posts got hot due to the proximity of the coils and bad airflow.
> View attachment 37139
> 
> 
> Anyways. Back to the standard build.
> 26 AWG
> 7 wraps dual coil
> 2.5mm ID
> Cotton bacon
> 0.5 ohms.
> 
> Flavour awesome.
> Throat hit mild but still satisfying.
> Cloud production is really dense.
> 
> Key points here are the coils are very high and wicking needs to stay away from the bottom of the coils to get the air flow working like a champ.
> 
> Coil preperations.
> 
> View attachment 37140
> 
> 
> Coils secured.
> 
> 
> View attachment 37141
> 
> 
> Wicking.
> View attachment 37142
> 
> 
> 
> Lubricated
> View attachment 37143
> 
> 
> Final pic before top cap.
> View attachment 37144


This look so damn nice, I can almost taste the vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> I was playing with the vortice and I tried the following:
> Single vertical coil centred.
> 22 AWG
> 10 wraps
> 3mm ID
> Cotton bacon
> 0.7 ohms
> 
> Flavour was supprisingly good.
> Throat hit was awesome. Felt like actually smoking again
> 
> Posts got hot due to the proximity of the coils and bad airflow.
> View attachment 37139
> 
> 
> Anyways. Back to the standard build.
> 26 AWG
> 7 wraps dual coil
> 2.5mm ID
> Cotton bacon
> 0.5 ohms.
> 
> Flavour awesome.
> Throat hit mild but still satisfying.
> Cloud production is really dense.
> 
> Key points here are the coils are very high and wicking needs to stay away from the bottom of the coils to get the air flow working like a champ.
> 
> Coil preperations.
> 
> View attachment 37140
> 
> 
> Coils secured.
> 
> 
> View attachment 37141
> 
> 
> Wicking.
> View attachment 37142
> 
> 
> 
> Lubricated
> View attachment 37143
> 
> 
> Final pic before top cap.
> View attachment 37144


That was a pleasure to read and look at, thanks. Neat coiling - I always struggle with the pre-bending.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff Daddy

The problem I have with mine is it can cut your fingers quite easily. I have like 3 cut so far cause I have clumsy hands


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> That was a pleasure to read and look at, thanks. Neat coiling - I always struggle with the pre-bending.


Thanks. 
I always, always have 1 leg that is problematic and have dubbed it "the retarded leg".

I find using the tweezers 2 to 3cm below the tip where the tweezer is thicker helps. 
I have tried a variety of pliers but the tweezers are the easiest. 

I usually grip the coils with my fingers, be careful as too strong a grip will result in a full retard coil, and bend with the tweezers.

I also find, and this is extremely subjective, that "wasting" kanthal by cutting longer pieces to work with makes working with the coils a whole lot easier.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Puff Daddy said:


> The problem I have with mine is it can cut your fingers quite easily. I have like 3 cut so far cause I have clumsy hands


I did wedge my finger in the air hole cap and I did feel it almost cut my finger. That tender moment...

It might be because of the years of burnt fingers from soldering hence slightly thicker skin formations on the tips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Had a vape today on @Paulie ' s Vortice
He had dual 26g 2.5 mm coils in it and a delicious juice

I must say i liked the vape a lot. Thick, dense and flavourful. 

Great initial vape i had!
Lovely atty

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> I was playing with the vortice and I tried the following:
> Single vertical coil centred.
> 22 AWG
> 10 wraps
> 3mm ID
> Cotton bacon
> 0.7 ohms
> 
> Flavour was supprisingly good.
> Throat hit was awesome. Felt like actually smoking again
> 
> Posts got hot due to the proximity of the coils and bad airflow.
> View attachment 37139
> 
> 
> Anyways. Back to the standard build.
> 26 AWG
> 7 wraps dual coil
> 2.5mm ID
> Cotton bacon
> 0.5 ohms.
> 
> Flavour awesome.
> Throat hit mild but still satisfying.
> Cloud production is really dense.
> 
> Key points here are the coils are very high and wicking needs to stay away from the bottom of the coils to get the air flow working like a champ.
> 
> Coil preperations.
> 
> View attachment 37140
> 
> 
> Coils secured.
> 
> 
> View attachment 37141
> 
> 
> Wicking.
> View attachment 37142
> 
> 
> 
> Lubricated
> View attachment 37143
> 
> 
> Final pic before top cap.
> View attachment 37144


 Very neat work, nice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

